# Beignets ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Mar 12, 2019)

Brunch? Little puffy clouds of powdered sugar, Can you say Cafe du Monde? Thats right its Beignets!

I tried to take one bite so you could see that the insides are totally void of anything but air. I tried 3 time to take one bite so you could see the void inside, <chuckles> I gave up. The dough is chewy. The powdered sugar is traditional but can be changed to maple sugar, or even wipe the outside with a nice desert wine and the a bit of sugar.
You must make the dough the night before,and I used only half today. I'll have beignets again this week.

PS the last picture was what was left of yesterdays foray into brunch, fried cherry pies. I didn't post them because I didn't sugar coat or glaze them. They just evaporated while hot without sugar! LOL



















































*Foam's Beignet Recipe*
*Ingredients:*
1 envelope active dry yeast
3/4 cup water (110 degrees f)
1/4 cup granulated sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1 beaten egg
1/2 cup evaporated milk
3 1/2 a.p. flour
1/8 cup shortening
vegetable oil for frying
powdered sugar in a shaker or sifter
*Directions:*
Combine the Yeast, Water, and Sugar in the work bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a dough hook (You could also make this in a food processor, or the old fashioned way, by hand). Let this sit until frothy, about 5 minutes, then add the Salt, Egg, and Evaporated Milk. Mix on low speed, then add half of the flour until it starts to come together, then add the shortening. When the shortening is incorporated start adding the remaining flour, a little at a time until most of it is incorporated. At this time I always turn the dough onto a floured bench to finish by hand, just like when I make bread; it’s a touch thing. Knead the dough adding just enough flour as necessary to make a non-sticky, smooth dough. Place the dough into a large oiled bowl, loosely cover and let rise (I made mine last night and let it rise overnight in the refrigerator).

The next morning set the bowl on the counter for at least an hour before doing anything. It will still be cold, but that 1 hour rest is important. This is when I slowly heat the oil on low. Don't burn the oil but its nice to have it at temp when you are ready to drop beignets.

The dough has doubled in bulk, punch it down and turn it onto a floured surface and roll out into a rectangle that is about 1/2″ thick. With a very sharp knife working at a diagonal to the rectangle, cut into 2″ wide strips. Now cut into diamond shapes by making diagonal cuts in the opposite direction.

Heat the oil in a large saucepan to 350-360 degrees. Place 2-3 Beignets into the hot oil at a time, being careful not to smash or deflate them. When they are golden brown, flip them over until golden brown on the other side (They go pretty quickly so start checking them right after they go into the oil). Remove to paper towel lined plates to drain. Serve hot topped with plenty of powdered sugar (because the dough doesn’t contain much sugar, you will want a lot!)

Cook'n is a next generation recipe app that makes it fun and easy to share favorite recipes.


----------



## Bigtank (Mar 12, 2019)

Can you share the dough recepie for the Beignets?


----------



## kit s (Mar 12, 2019)

Used to do that at work in away...bought the frozen dough at store, rolled in balls and fried...when outside turned that brown on all sides like foam H shows for his beignets, drained on paper towels. The guys would poke whole in center and fill with butter and jam. Sort of ruined their dinner of course as they ate so many and stayed stuffed most of the day...lol..not real healthy, but dang sure made for a cheap meal cost at end of day.
kit


----------



## Jonok (Mar 12, 2019)

Those look awesome.  I am wishing I was on Decatur street nursing a little bit of a hangover with a plate of those and a cup of chicory coffee right now...


----------



## 73saint (Mar 12, 2019)

Love beignets!  Living in nola it’s a constant fight to avoid CDM!


----------



## weev (Mar 12, 2019)

I visited a few years ago and I can still remember how they smelled and tasted


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 12, 2019)

OH YUMM

I could use a few of those bout now.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 12, 2019)

Bigtank said:


> Can you share the dough recepie for the Beignets?



There ya go!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 12, 2019)

kit s said:


> Used to do that at work in away...bought the frozen dough at store, rolled in balls and fried...when outside turned that brown on all sides like foam H shows for his beignets, drained on paper towels. The guys would poke whole in center and fill with butter and jam. Sort of ruined their dinner of course as they ate so many and stayed stuffed most of the day...lol..not real healthy, but dang sure made for a cheap meal cost at end of day.
> kit



I was so surprised when I was in W.Texas N.Mexico and Mexico how close the sopapillas are to beignets and they squeeze honey down inside those suckers. Mmmmm Good. 

I used to cook on Fridays at my store and invite friends and customers (was usually wild game and fish) and I would use canned biscuits for dessert. Cut a biscuits into quarters, deep fry, then just drop in a paper bag with cinnamon and sugar and shake!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 12, 2019)

Jim kraatz said:


> Those look awesome.  I am wishing I was on Decatur street nursing a little bit of a hangover with a plate of those and a cup of chicory coffee right now...



Thank you.

Nothing like the French Market, although not so big on chicory.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 12, 2019)

73saint said:


> Love beignets!  Living in nola it’s a constant fight to avoid CDM!



I loved Cafe Du Monde, then they opened a place called "Coffee Call" in Baton Rouge. Open 24/7 it always 1/2 full of college students either studying or taking a break from studying...LOL When the bars closed it was all drunks and they were funny...LOL


----------



## gary s (Mar 12, 2019)

Great Post Foam, I love those things. A friend of mine who has passed away used to eat at a place in Dallas
(Deep Elum) called Crescent City Cafe  (Which is no longer there) My friend and the owner were both from New Orleans 
The food was top notch and the Beignets were out of this world. A lot of days after work we would go and drink beer and eat Beibnets

Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 12, 2019)

One tip I'll share...when eating beignets, DO NOT BREATHE IN OR OUT WHEN TAKING A BITE or you will either get powdered sugar up your nose, or all over your clothes.....

Thanks for posting Foam, I do love me some beignets and need to make some!!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 12, 2019)

I like them with honey sometimes too...


----------



## foamheart (Mar 13, 2019)

weev said:


> I visited a few years ago and I can still remember how they smelled and tasted



I note you didn't say they were good, only you remembered.....LOL They are really easy to make. Just mix the dough, knead it a little, its not a very smooth dough, let it sit till tomorrow.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 13, 2019)

nepas said:


> OH YUMM
> 
> I could use a few of those bout now.



Like I said, you can make the dough throw it in the reefer and have two or three times this week. Or make 'em and invite a crowd over for a sausage school.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 13, 2019)

They look great Foam. Thanks for the recipe, sounds simple to prep.
Never been to NOLA. I have seen a few programs about Café du Monde. It looks like they put 2-3X more Sugar than you used. 
In PA the Fried Dough of choice, batter actually, is Funnel Cake. In NJ there is a big Italian influence, can't go to a Church Carnival or Fair and not get a bag of Zeppoles...


----------



## weev (Mar 13, 2019)

foamheart said:


> I note you didn't say they were good, only you remembered.....LOL They are really easy to make. Just mix the dough, knead it a little, its not a very smooth dough, let it sit till tomorrow.


O they were really good but I wish I had gotten Indaswamps warning about the powderd sugar cloud  when you breath first


----------



## foamheart (Mar 13, 2019)

gary s said:


> Great Post Foam, I love those things. A friend of mine who has passed away used to eat at a place in Dallas
> (Deep Elum) called Crescent City Cafe  (Which is no longer there) My friend and the owner were both from New Orleans
> The food was top notch and the Beignets were out of this world. A lot of days after work we would go and drink beer and eat Beibnets
> 
> Gary



Its really hard to beat beignets. The only catch, like smoking is it takes advanced prep to have them. The place I mentioned above not only did beignets but they added their own twist and called fingers. They were a bit more chewie and a lot less messy. I may have to try them with this other dough I have left.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 13, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> I like them with honey sometimes too...





indaswamp said:


> One tip I'll share...when eating beignets, DO NOT BREATHE IN OR OUT WHEN TAKING A BITE or you will either get powdered sugar up your nose, or all over your clothes.....
> 
> Thanks for posting Foam, I do love me some beignets and need to make some!!



LOL.... everyone has to learn about the proper way to breathe. LOL Just plumb takes your breathe away.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 15, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> They look great Foam. Thanks for the recipe, sounds simple to prep.
> Never been to NOLA. I have seen a few programs about Café du Monde. It looks like they put 2-3X more Sugar than you used.
> In PA the Fried Dough of choice, batter actually, is Funnel Cake. In NJ there is a big Italian influence, can't go to a Church Carnival or Fair and not get a bag of Zeppoles...



Thanks Chef

I always wondered about all that sugar too. It looks pretty but it most all falls off when eating. LOL

Funnel calkes were always fair/carnival faire here. They are a lot more like churo's in Mexico, now Sopaillas are basically beignets with honey squeezed inside vice powdered sugar. They are pretty good too!.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 15, 2019)

weev said:


> O they were really good but I wish I had gotten Indaswamps warning about the powderd sugar cloud  when you breath first



Its kind of like telling a kid about the stove being hot, they just gonna learn for themselves. You can tell how smart they are by how many times it took to sink in. LOL


----------



## darwin101 (Mar 16, 2019)

foamheart said:


> I was so surprised when I was in W.Texas N.Mexico and Mexico how close the sopapillas are to beignets and they squeeze honey down inside those suckers. Mmmmm Good.
> ...


When I worked in Santa Fe my cooks would make stuffed sopapillas (meat, beans & cheese...) for lunch every now and then.  The first time I saw them do that I grabbed one out of the fryer and hit it with powdered sugar thinking of home.  They looked at me like I was crazy.  

Thanks Foam, you got me thinking about making some or flying home...


----------

